# New aire for Louvre-Lens



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've been looking for an aire near Lens so we can visit the new Louvre -Lens. This came up but I can't find exactly where the aire is on any map and how far from the museum.

Has anyone stayed there and can give any further details ?

Louvre-Lens aire

Can anyone confirm that the Louvre-Lens is free this year ?

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The space created, parking can accommodate six vehicles to a maximum of 24 hours. For three euros, payable by credit card, it is possible to load thirty minutes of electricity and 120 liters of water.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My French isn't brilliant but it must be somewhere around 50.43241, 2.81907

The block of flats in the G Earth background look the same.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> The space created, parking can accommodate six vehicles to a maximum of 24 hours. For three euros, payable by credit card, it is possible to load thirty minutes of electricity and 120 liters of water.


Thanks ! I managed to translate the text so got that far but still don't know- beyond the fact that it is between Dia and McDonalds- exactly how to get there or how far it is from the museum. I can find the McD on the map but not Dia.

I've just noticed the date and it is exactly one month old today. I wonder if Margate thought "lets build and aire to enhance the attractiveness of the town now that we've got Tate Margate" ? No, guess not.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cancel all the above: I've found it :

HERE

I think the directions should read " between McDonalds and * Ed * not "Dia"

It seems to be within a reasonable walking distance of the museum.

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My research takes me here. Not very attractive


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

[/list]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes, this shows both the site of the new museum and what I believe to be the new aire. The map being pre-both of them however it does not show the physical buildings for either.

The website,plus what I have read of Louvre-Lens lead me to think it's both a very innovative building and a new and different way of displaying paintings and artefacts. There is also parkland around the museum and, at the least, WiFi from McDo at the aire !

I will report back.

G


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking forward to your report, we thought this would be a good stope off on a journey back to the ferry port


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> Looking forward to your report, we thought this would be a good stope off on a journey back to the ferry port


We are at the aire tonight and have just had an excellent visit to the Loure-Lens - only 15 main walk away all on footpaths.

Will write full details in database later when have a computer but, the vital thing is to set your satnav for
N 50 25 54
E 2 49 21

At that point-end of the access road, turn sharp right and then cross the car park keeping DiA front door on your right go parallel to DiA front. You will then find the entrance !

The aire is not simple to get to as there are lots of height barriers and bollards. Only a month old so will improve. Very good however and full tonight. Free WiFi via McDonalds.

You can see where it is on Google Earth but neither aire or museum actually there 
on the ground on the version available.

If you find mm D on Street View then the aire is along the side of the building facing CIA. Not as bad as it sounds and very quiet so far-

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

These are your given coordinates


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've added it to my POI file for Tomtom now comprising 47 stops

free download http://www.mediafire.com/?egik3cwuclmvn1w


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> These are your given coordinates


Thanks. The difficulties arise because of a combination of one way streets and very zealous barriering. The actual aire is to the right - as you look at the aerial photo shown- of McDonalds. We spent quite a bit of the evening redirecting vans to the right road. They could see us, get close, but not in. I've given the road turning to aim for. Do not attempt to get in from the road that passes the stadium or the one that goes past the takeaway window of McDs. 
I'll do a better account when can get out computer and have electricity.

Very peaceful night bar a huge firework display nearby.

G
Edit' Just had closer look at coordinates shown. Please will you move the point of the marker to the road shown under the black dot of the pink marker. I think the main road - one way , right turn out only-is called Maurice Flechet


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ah now it makes sense after your edit
POI file amended http://www.mediafire.com/?zrr85a9uypjrf9f










POI file amended http://www.mediafire.com/?zrr85a9uypjrf9f


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've added Gruissan Leucate and Millau village aires now 50 stops

POI download http://www.mediafire.com/?shh348yeykr01qy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For those who are downloading I've just added both aires at saintes marie de la mere in the Camargue and along with others I've recently added I hope to add photos after our trip later this month

53 stops
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zp61lihrbhn1sl1


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW
Tomtom users who add POI's via community content in My tomtom

If you want the icon for a fileset the file and the icon must have the same filename i.e.

technostops.ov2 and technostops.bmp

both here
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xpxlbquzmrdc9zj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zp61lihrbhn1sl1

the file name can be anything as long as they match


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Louvre Lens is now in my gallery


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nice photo Andy. I hope the aire is thriving and not too busy as we hope to do another visit soon. We were intrigued by the " bottomless pit" underground rubbish bins and couldn' t work out how they were emptied. If they are not emptied then they must be a bit full now !

G


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There are more photos in the gallery and I can confirm the coordinates are correct off the one way system. The aire was deserted


----------

